# Anyone have a 10527sbe?



## 50man

Need a snowblower and looking at the 10527sbe. The machine is probably 7-8 years old but looks to be in good condition. I really can't shell out $1200 for a new machine right now. Can Anyone let me know what to look for and wondering if anyone had the size dimensions of this machine (height, weight, I know it's 27" wide). Thanks!


----------



## stromr

https://www.tractorbluebook.com/Equipment-Blue-Book/Snow-Throwers/Husqvarna/10527SBE

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSO/HUSO2005_USen/HUSO2005_USen_O0502040_.pdf

http://www.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2008_USen/HUSI2008_USen__532415257.pdf


----------



## 50man

Thanks for the info...anyone have personal experience with this particular snowblower? I will live in central CT, we get a few decent sized snow storms. I need a machine that will throw the snow well (wide drive way)


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I've got a 2005 10527SBE I bought very lightly used last year, and it's been great for me. The only thing I had an issue with was the carb running on the lean side. I bought an adjustable from E-bay for $15 and she has been chewing through all kinds of nasty things ever since. I'm not sure about maximum throwing distance as I don't usually throw it that far due to the area I'm in, but I have no issues clearing my front street parking across the road about 25-30' away. I've fed it everything from a soupy mess (only moved about 15' without an impeller kit) to digging in to already blown piles, and I have never had it clog or bog down on me once yet.

edit: Forgot to mention, I know I'm a little late to the thread, but thought my experience with it might be good to post any way.


----------

